# NEED help just got my ein and im still getting denied for credit cards and debit cards!



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

were can I find a bank that will let you get debit cards for a sole proper-tier business with just an ein? an not having to be 18?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

you got your EIN Number?? I saw your other posts.. you can go to Walmart and get a prepaid debit card with your name on it.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah everyone else was saying how I will go to jail if i don't make it legit..... so I did.... I don't need legal trouble you know? it was easy sole proprietorship on IRS.gov is free


----------



## teezthatplz (Mar 5, 2009)

You should be able to get one through your bank. Also try a credit union. For a business credit card, you will not a personal guantor and since you are not 18 yet, you would not be eligible.

Good luck!


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Until your "legal age" for your state you can not enter into any legal contractual agreements, the bank and most other companies will not acknowledge you with out a co-signer that is legally responsible for your actions.

As a minor you can not be held responsible in most states for any contractual obligations (read that as debt incurred) nor can you hold a valid business license, collect sales tax, or otherwise be a agent of the state (State Tax ID/Retail Merchant License) or federal government (EIN) which you need to be to have a legal business. 

Sorry.....


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

IYFGraphics said:


> Until your "legal age" for your state you can not enter into any legal contractual agreements, the bank and most other companies will not acknowledge you with out a co-signer that is legally responsible for your actions.
> 
> As a minor you can not be help responsible in most states for any contractual obligations (read that as debt incurred) nor can you hold a valid business license, collect sales tax, or otherwise be a agent of the state (State Tax ID/Retail Merchant License) or federal government (EIN) which you need to be to have a legal business.


Hey Jon.
Would it be any different if he registered as a Corp or LLC? Since the business would be a separate entity with liability protection, could he operate legally? Even if he needed a co-signer to be able to get all the paperwork done and open a bank account, there's probably a better chance of getting a co-signer when there's liability protection than as a sole proprietor.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Tim,

That's the only legal way I see it happening is with a co-signer, I'd bet even his EIN is invalid because of his age, but a corp of some kind yeah that would work, the corporation would have all/most of the liability. IMHO.

Like you I'm not a lawyer but I do know that most states do not allow a minor to "act" as a adult until they are of legal age for that state, which is why there are two sets of criminal law one for adults and one for minors, of course there are exceptions but without the help of a parent or some adult to co-sign his legal papers I don't see how he can become a legal business at the age of 15.

JMHO


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

Check with the state you live in & see what the legal age to actually hold you responsible is ... They are all different. Some states say you aren't an adult until you are 18 but you can legally move out at 17, and then the legal age of consent is 16 so its really quite contradicting! 15 does seem a bit young though.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

No matter what he does he won't be able to get a cc without a personal guarantee.

How is he going to be an LLC or Corp without an adult involved? Minors cannot own stock without an adult being part of the transaction.

He really needs to get an adult to work with him on this but getting a cc will be a big problem.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah im set for now... Really i cant become a legit bussiness without an adult! thats crazy!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

freshlysqueezed said:


> Yeah im set for now... Really i cant become a legit bussiness without an adult! thats crazy!


Well, you are essentially a chattel or property until you become 18, then you are responsible for your own actions.


----------

